# My fx5 wont prime



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

my fx5 wont prime it keeps trying to start it has been like this for 2 hours I filled up the canister with water does its thinf stops for the 2 minutes to get bubbles out then it just wont catch Can anyone help me any ideas?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I had same problem with my 2075 eheim when I cleaned it the other day, I had to make sure the hoses were full as well to get it going, it seems the bigger cans are harder to prime I guess because of the volume of it even when they are filled with water. try filling the hoses down to the canister. What a PITB!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried filling the canister and hoses it starts then it sucks air maybe I have too much media in the baskets I have alot of ceramic rings in the bottom it is full to the top I'll try evrythi g again thanks it just sucks air pukes burps and farts


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bob, try my way. Empty the FX5. don't plug it in. Put the intake in tank. Now take the outflow, use your hand and cover one of the outflow (I believe fx5 has 2 outflows). Use your mouth and give it a good suction on the other outflow a couple of times. You won't suck in any water as your are trying to pull water from the intake to your FX5. You should start hearing water coming down the intake. Then put the outflow back in your tank and you should see air coming out. 

When the air stops coming out, plug in your FX5.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you filling up your FX5 after maintenance? If so, don't. The pump is in the bottom and I've had it airlock on me that way. Just plug it in empty and it'll prime and fill itself. There'll be a huge outflow of bubbles, but that's the sure way to get it to primer properly.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah I fill it full of water I just read what it said in the manual ok I'll try it empty but it does start then once it shuts off for 2 min then it just sucks and sucks burps and farts forever thanks for the input guys


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds like it's not able to purge once the pump stops. Are your hoses straight up from the canister or is there a loop in there somewhere?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

There is no loops but not totally straight either that might be the problem too


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah it has to be empty then open the intake 1st then open the outflow after, then it should start filling up, once it stops bubbling plug it in.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

try tilting it on an angle so that the return is at the top (where the air would be in there) and the intake is below water level (in the can)
should force air out of the canister
i had a similiar problem with my 2080 and priming/starting it while it was on a 45 degree angle and then slowing moving towards upright fixed it, in that filters case with the pump on the top too much air can stop it but tilting it submerges the impeller and it starts shooting out the air as you move it towards upright - i think the massive amount of media traps alot of air.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I find that if your intake hose is already filled with water, the filter will basically prime itself and the water begins flowing immediately even without power. I notice that when I do my FX5 cleanings. I fill up the filter just as per instructions prior to hooking it back up to the hoses. Then I reconnect the hoses, and open up the valves again. Some water rushes in to take out any remaining air. Then I plug in and its fine. I presume you are just using your regular FX5 hoses?


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I found the problem the hose to my intake was sucking in air close to the top the rubber on the intake tube was not firmly screwed on so it was sucking in air close to the top changed the tube and it fit snug it took care of the problem Thanks everyone for the emergency responses you guys are fantastic


----------

